# Crown Molding



## Carlos (Mar 9, 2006)

I am just starting in the business of installing Crown Molding and Baseboards in San Diego CA. I haven’t done vary many jobs other than my own house, friends, and Family. But now I have many people asking me to do their houses because they have seen my work. I just don’t know how to quote and make the job faster. I have some high-end tools like a Cordless Paslode finisher and a 12” compound miter saw. Is there anything else I need? I am open to all advice. 

__________________________
Carlos


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Yeah- one of the first things you need in the great state of Crazyfornia is a license- otherwise you're taking work away from the legitimate contractors who are licensed, insured, etc., and who you're asking advice from.

Bob


----------



## Carlos (Mar 9, 2006)

I know that I am in the process of doing that?

Carlos


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Carlos said:


> I know that I am in the process of doing that?
> 
> Carlos


are you sure?:no:


----------



## Carlos (Mar 9, 2006)

When I made this post I didn’t expect such a childish response, I expected professional responses from professional contractors if you only have childish responses please don’t respond.

Carlos


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I wouldnt consider asking if you're licensed and/or insured "childish" responses. Thats on of your most important tools....Insurance. You also stated you are "open to all advise". Just my .02 centz.


----------



## Carlos (Mar 9, 2006)

Your right. Thanks! I have taken in to consideration all the legal stuff I do own another business, But to get back to the original post Quotes. Is there any one out there that has advice on that? To all I apologize If I came out a little rude it is just the responses are a little off the subject.

Carlos


----------



## Mike Meyering (Mar 6, 2006)

Carlos said:


> I am just starting in the business of installing Crown Molding and Baseboards in San Diego CA. I haven’t done vary many jobs other than my own house, friends, and Family. But now I have many people asking me to do their houses because they have seen my work. I just don’t know how to quote and make the job faster. I have some high-end tools like a Cordless Paslode finisher and a 12” compound miter saw. Is there anything else I need? I am open to all advice.
> 
> __________________________
> Carlos



We use a hot-glue gun to glue outside miter joints and some inside miter joints. I makes them faster, stronger, and more precise. Do you cope your inside miters? Coping has it's advantages. I wish you well,

Mike


----------



## Carlos (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Mike! I Do Cope both inside and out side miters, but I just might give the hot glue gun a try. Any tips on the process?

Carlos


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

You cope OUTSIDE corners????????

What the he** does that mean???

I think he's talking (and I'm thinking) about something different than you are.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Carlos said:


> Thanks Mike! I Do Cope both inside and out side miters, but I just might give the hot glue gun a try. Any tips on the process?
> 
> Carlos


how do you cope outside corners?
not trying to be rude, just trying to figuire it out


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

jproffer said:


> You cope OUTSIDE corners????????
> 
> What the he** does that mean???
> 
> I think he's talking (and I'm thinking) about something different than you are.


sorry, i didnt see your post. lol
:laughing:


----------



## Carlos (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry I am an Idiot I can see where coping an outside corner would be difficult and dam right imposable. Sometimes I type and don’t read before I post. LOL!

Carlos


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

You're not an idiot. I thought maybe there was some process I didn't know about (QUITE possible  ) that you were doing to your OS corners. Ya' never know.


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

Carlos said:


> Is there anything else I need? I am open to all advice.
> 
> __________________________
> Carlos




I like to use a Ticondiroga #4 hard, it just makes things go smoother...

Bob


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

bob the builder said:


> I like to use a Ticondiroga #4 hard, it just makes things go smoother...
> 
> Bob



A man of detail I see. I've caught myself using the freebies that the suppliers bring out but hands down the ticonderoga is the pro choice.


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

snapper21 said:


> A man of detail I see. I've caught myself using the freebies that the suppliers bring out but hands down the ticonderoga is the pro choice.



A electric pencil sharpener is a must have also.
I'm using the Boston Model 18 double insulated...

Bob


----------



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

a little off topic but I use the "My First" Ticonderoga pencil as my carpenters pencil. I like it because it's round, wide and has an eraser:thumbup: Everyone makes fun of me since it's for pre-schoolers, but I like using it.


----------

